# Netbook: Gnome VS XFCE4

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

gibt es irgendwo Dokumentationen, die aufzeigen, welche der Beiden obengenannten Desktopoberflächen (Gnome, XFCE4) mehr Prozessorleistung, Arbeitsspeicher und Festplattenzugriffe haben?

Ich hätte nämlich gerne am Netbook eine Oberfläche die eben nicht zuviel Platz wegnimmt (auch Rechenleistung), und die wenig Strom braucht.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, was für Programme man unter XFCE4 verwenden kann? Ich meine jetzt zum Beispiel einen Manager für die Netzwerkverbindungen, Rechner, ...

Halt die Programme, die unter Gnome schon dabei sind.

LG Roland

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall XFCE4 nehmen. Ich hab das hier seit KDE4 draußen ist im Einsatz. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts vermisst. Programme laufen eigentlich alle (KDE/Gnome). Die Frage ist halt ob du die KDE/Gnome Bibliotheken willst. Ich komme bis jetzt ohne aus. QT brauchst du dann auch nicht mehr.

Zu den Programmen: Schreib doch einfach mal auf was du alles unter Gnome benutzt hast oder was du brauchst, dann kann man dir die Alternativen aufschreiben.

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

Mach dir einfach nicht zu viele Gedanken, ob die DE viel Strom brauchen. Wenn der Desktop Idlet (sich nicht neu zeichnet) braucht keiner einen Strom, falls doch sollten alle Frameworks genügend optimiert sein. Wann es problmatisch wird, wenn du viele Applets auf deinem Desktop liegen hast. Ein wenig Conky, der jede Sekunde rumpollt um die Festplatten nach ihrem Füllstand zu befragen, oder einen Grafen mit dem Verlauf der CPU-Auslastung malt brauchen hundertmal mehr Power.

Als Gegenbeispiel: Plasma speichert seine config nicht nach jedem Ändern sofort ab, sondern macht dies erst nach einem bestimmten Timer-Ablauf. Das schließt alle Applets mit ein. Ich denke xfce hat solche (Mini)Optimierungen nicht drinnen.

Bei den Programmen wird es schon interessanter  :Smile:  Da bräuchte man aber genauere Angaben, was zu verwenden willst.

----------

## b3cks

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> gibt es irgendwo Dokumentationen, die aufzeigen, welche der Beiden obengenannten Desktopoberflächen (Gnome, XFCE4) mehr Prozessorleistung, Arbeitsspeicher und Festplattenzugriffe haben?

 

Gefühlt kommt jedes Jahr dazu ein größerer Bericht von einem (Online-)Magazin. Die Foren sind auch voll mit (Pseudo-)Vergleichstests. $SuMa ist dein Freund.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste, was für Programme man unter XFCE4 verwenden kann? Ich meine jetzt zum Beispiel einen Manager für die Netzwerkverbindungen, Rechner, ...

 

Was meinst du genau? Verwenden kannst du, was du willst. Wenn du natürlich meinst, dass du lediglich Programme verwenden möchtest, die sich entsprechend in die Desktop-Umgebung integrieren, sollte das auch kein Thema sein. Ich achte einfach darauf möglichst reine GTK-Anwendungen zu verwenden, die keinen halben Gnome-Desktop als Abhängigkeit mit sich bringen.

 *Quote:*   

> Halt die Programme, die unter Gnome schon dabei sind.

 

Netzwerkverbindungen: z.B. Wicd

Rechner: z.B. galculator

Btw: Ich nutze auch Xfce.

----------

## franzf

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Wenn du natürlich meinst, dass du lediglich Programme verwenden möchtest, die sich entsprechend in die Desktop-Umgebung integrieren, sollte das auch kein Thema sein.

 

Ich hab es so verstanden, dass er nicht (unbedingt) wg. der Integration diese Forderung stellt, sondern wg. den zusätzlichen Abhängigkeiten, mit denen die Platte (kleines Gerät, beschränkte Kapazität) unnötig vollgestopft wird.

----------

## noobiesoft

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hätte nämlich gerne am Netbook eine Oberfläche die eben nicht zuviel Platz wegnimmt (auch Rechenleistung), und die wenig Strom braucht.
> 
> 

 

Ich benutze unter Ubuntu den gnome Netbook-Remix ( gnome-extra/netbook-launcher ), der verbraucht sehr wenig "Platz" und ist für die geringen Auflösungen optimiert. (+wenig Animationen etc.(Stromfresser))

Wie gesagt: unter Gentoo hab ich den noch nicht getestet, aber unter Ubuntu bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter!

gruß

N.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Ich hab gemeint, dass XFCE4 ja relativ nackt daher kommt, während Gnome so ziemlich alles dabei hat was man so braucht.

Ich habe sowohl mit Gnome als auch mit KDE schon ein bisschen herumgespielt, aber eigentlich habe ich bis jetzt hauptsächlich unter Windows gearbeitet, weil wir das in der Schule brauchen. Von der Optik her, finde ich ja kaum einen Unterschied zwischen Gnome und XFCE, KDE erinnert mich zu sehr an Windows.

Jetzt wäre meine Frage:

Was braucht man alles um auf einem Netbook vernünftig arbeiten zu können? (blöde Frage!)

Ich habe mir überlegt:

* Ich möchte ein paar 2D-Spiele von Windows spielen (PocketTanks, etc.) -> WINE

* Filme schauen -> XINE, VLC

* Bilder anschauen? Ich habe überhaupt keine Möglichkeit gefunden ein Bild anzuschauen, außer es als Desktophintergrund einzurichten, und das kann ja auch nicht das wahre sein. Was nimmt man da?

* Mit LAN, und WLAN verbinden -> WICD

* Drucken -> CUPS (Wir haben einen HP LaserJet 3052, ich habe von einer HP-Toolbox gelesen, was ist das?)

* Windows Freigaben und Netzwerkdrucker unter Windows -> SAMBA (ntfs-3g)

* einen Rechner -> galculator

* Surfen -> Firefox

* Mails -> Thunderbird

* Ein Editor -> Mousepad

* PDFs lesen -> AdobeReader

* Terminal -> Ich weiß es ist eines dabei, aber gibt es so etwas wie das Gnome-Terminal, mit mehr Funktionen? Das Terminal von XFCE4 wahr bei mir sehr beschränkt, was Funktionen betrifft.

* Webcam -> Was gibt es außer cheese für Programme für eine Webcam?

* Gibt es sowas wie unter Win7, das man mit einem Balken sieht, wieviel Platz auf einer Platte verbraucht bzw. noch frei ist?

* Office -> OpenOffice.org

* Chat -> Skype, AMSN

* Musik verwalten -> Ich habe ca. 50 GB an Musik, und ich habe gemerkt, dass Songbird, sowohl unter Windows, als auch unter Linux in die Knie geht, bei der Datenmenge. Gibt es da Alternativen? Gibt es die Möglichkeit, den neuesten iPod Nano (mit Kamera) zu synchronisieren?

* Musik aufnehmen und bearbeiten/schneiden -> Audacity

* OCR-Software -> gibt es sowas unter Linux (in verbindung mit Scanner)

Ich bin Musiker:

* gibt es so etwas wie ein Metronom, oder ein Stimmgerät unter Linux? (Gratis?)

* Hydrogen-Drumcomputer -> Kennt jemand einen besseren?

Netzwerk-Spielereien:

* Wireshark -> Hatte ich schon mal auf einem anderen Netbook, habe ich aber nie zum laufen gekriegt? Hat da jemand erfahrungen?

* Kismet -> Wie kann man damit vernünftig WarDriven (Dass er alle APs in einer Liste behält, und nicht anfängt die alten zu löschen.)

* aircrack-ng -> Bei mir hat dan wicd nicht mehr funktiniert!?

* nmap

Ich habe einen externen DVD-Brenner und da ist NeroLinux 4 oben, das liegt aber nur in rpm/deb Paketen vor. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit solche Pakete zu installieren?

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht daran gedacht, dass eine Abhängigkeit Plattenplatz verbraucht, obwohl das bei meiner stolzen 160 GB Platte (trotz 10,2") nicht so gravierend sein dürfte.

Aber sofern man bei der Geschwindigkeit (Brauchen Programme mit Abhängigkeiten länger beim öffnen, arbeiten?) etwas machen kann, wäre das super. (Der Prozessor ist nämlich mit 1,66 GHz nicht ganz soo fortschrittlich wie die Festplatte, Obwohl das glaub ich so wie mit der RAM-Begrenzung auf 1GB gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist, dafür kostet das Teil halt nur 400€.)

Edit:

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit PowerManager oder so was aus?

Prozessorleistung anpassen findet man da oder gibt es da was anderes auch noch?

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

Da sind ja einige Hammerbrocken drinnen...

Acroread, Openoffice.

Allein was die beiden an Platz brauchen, kannst du dir gleich komplettes Gnome + kde installieren  :Razz: 

Und die Perfomance speziell von AcroRead ist so unter aller Sau, da solltest du dir beim Arbeiten nen Platz suchen, der nahe an einer Steckdose liegt  :Wink: 

Acroread -> evince(gnome), okular(kde)

openoffice -> abiword/gnumeric(Gnome), koffice(kde)

nerolinux -> emerge nero

Oder eben Alternativen wie k3b (ist oft auch bei hardcore-kdeverweigerern installiert  :Razz: ), gibt aber auch was für gnome.

Instrument stimmen:

```
eix tune

[...]

* media-sound/gtkguitune

     Available versions:  ~0.8

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         A guitar tuning program that uses Schmitt-triggering for quick feedback

* media-sound/k4guitune

     Available versions:  (4) ~1.1.0

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal}

     Homepage:            http://wspinell.altervista.org/k4guitune/ http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/K4Guitune?content=117669

     Description:         A program to tune a musical instrument using your computer and it's mic- or line- input

* media-sound/pitchtune

     Available versions:  ~0.0.4

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/pitchtune/

     Description:         Precise Instrument Tweaking for Crispy Harmony - tuner

```

(hab aber eix schon länger nicht mehr aktualisiert, kann sein dass es mitllerweile andere Versionen gibt  :Razz: )

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

Wegen dem Platz, ich hab wiegesagt 160GB, die will ich auch nützen  :Laughing: 

Der Adobe Reader hat bei meinem alten Notebook aber ohne irgendwelche Probleme (auch nicht Akkubezogen) funktioniert.

Was NeroLinux betrifft, ich würd gern den ausprobieren, weil den hab ich auf CD dabei. Jetzt wäre es aber interessant wie man ihn installiert. (wiegesagt nur als rpm/deb verfügbar.)

Was ist eix?

Gibt es da so tools, die ein Stimmgerät imitieren? (bin schlagzeuger, ich muss Pauken stimmen.)

Wie schaut's mit den anderen Sachen aus? Weis da jemand mehr darüber?

LG Roland

----------

## Necoro

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> * Drucken -> CUPS (Wir haben einen HP LaserJet 3052, ich habe von einer HP-Toolbox gelesen, was ist das?)

 

für hp-drucker, kannst du dir hplip installieren. Funktioniert hier einwandfrei. Braucht aber Qt4.

 *Quote:*   

> * Windows Freigaben und Netzwerkdrucker unter Windows -> SAMBA (ntfs-3g)

 

Samba und ntfs3g sind aber schon zwei Paar Schuhe. Für Netzwerkzugriffe brauchst du ntfs3g net.

 *Quote:*   

> * PDFs lesen -> AdobeReader

 

Für das Alltags-PDF lesen würde ich dir zu einer der Alternativen (epdfview, evince, okular, ...) raten. AcroReads Performance is unter aller Sau. Und brauchen tut man es nur im Ausnahmefall (also installieren schon -- benutzen nur, wenns net anders geht (bei Formularen zB))

 *Quote:*   

> * Terminal -> Ich weiß es ist eines dabei, aber gibt es so etwas wie das Gnome-Terminal, mit mehr Funktionen? Das Terminal von XFCE4 wahr bei mir sehr beschränkt, was Funktionen betrifft.

 

Ehm? Das Terminal in Xfce4 (x11-terms/terminal) bietet alles was das Herz begehrt, was vermisst du da? Oder hattest du xterm für das Terminal unter Xfce gehalten?

 *Quote:*   

> * Chat -> Skype, AMSN

 

Pidgin wäre auch noch eine Alternative.

 *Quote:*   

> * Musik verwalten -> Ich habe ca. 50 GB an Musik, und ich habe gemerkt, dass Songbird, sowohl unter Windows, als auch unter Linux in die Knie geht, bei der Datenmenge. Gibt es da Alternativen? Gibt es die Möglichkeit, den neuesten iPod Nano (mit Kamera) zu synchronisieren?

 

Mhm ... Songbird. Hab nie verstanden warum man so ein langsames Teil auch nur irgendwo einsetzt. Medienplayer gibts wie Sand am Meer ... von Audacious über AmaroK über MPD+client etc

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Oops, ich glaub, das wahr wirklich XTerm (Den XFCE-Terminal muss man erst extra installieren?)

HPLIP: Das heißt? USE="qt4" emerge hplip? (sorry, so gut kenn ich mich noch nicht aus unter Gentoo.)

PDF: Du würdest also AdobeReader installieren, aber eine Alternative verwenden. Welche eher?

ntfs-3g mein ich für externe Festplatten mit NTFS

Samba braucht man doch für netzlaufwerke unter Windows oder? Und was ist mit ntfs-3g net?

Kann Pidgin Skype? (OK laut Wikipedia schon, hat das wer getestet? Geht da die Webcam? Läuft Skype überhaupt unter Gentoo 32Bit?)

Musik: Hab ich mir ehrlichgesagt noch nichts angeschaut, ich hatte nur banshee oben, aber der hat die 50GB auch nicht verkraftet. Gibts was für neueste iPods?

LG Roland

----------

## Necoro

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Den XFCE-Terminal muss man erst extra installieren?

 

Japp

 *Quote:*   

> HPLIP: Das heißt? USE="qt4" emerge hplip? (sorry, so gut kenn ich mich noch nicht aus unter Gentoo.)

 

Wenn dann "echo net-print/hplip qt4 >> /etc/portage/package.use" und danach "emerge hplip". Wobei mir entfallen war, dass es qt4 nur optional braucht. Denn kannst du es auch ohne qt4 installieren -- der Gewinn durch die Oberfläche ist net so der Burner. Ich verwende eh eher die Kommandozeilentools davon.

 *Quote:*   

> PDF: Du würdest also AdobeReader installieren, aber eine Alternative verwenden. Welche eher?

 

Probiers doch aus  :Smile: . epdfview ist total schnell -- unterstützt aber auch wenig und ist teilweise buggy. Okular braucht kde. Evince hat mich damals nicht so überzeugt. Einfach probieren ... installieren und de-installieren kostet doch außer Zeit nix.

 *Quote:*   

> Kann Pidgin Skype? (OK laut Wikipedia schon, hat das wer getestet? Geht da die Webcam? Läuft Skype überhaupt unter Gentoo 32Bit?)

 

Skype kann nur Skype selber. Pidgin kann das zwar irgendwie fernsteuern -- aber Skype musst du schon installiert haben. Ansonsten kann ich da aber nix zu sagen -- benutz das nicht wirklich.

 *Quote:*   

> Musik: Hab ich mir ehrlichgesagt noch nichts angeschaut, ich hatte nur banshee oben, aber der hat die 50GB auch nicht verkraftet.

 

Also mein MPD schluckt meine 55GB ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Aber MPD ist ja vom Design her auch ein wenig ... anders  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gibts was für neueste iPods?

 

Kein Plan. Proprietäres Geraffel. Gibt genügend sinnvolle MP3-Player, die sich einfach als Massenspeichergerät präsentieren.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Was iPods betrifft, bin ich deiner Meinung, habe auch 3 andere, aber ich kann ja nichts dafür, wenn ich solche Teile gewinne^^

Was ist dieser MPD? Da ist ja irgend ein Server, und ein Client. Wie installier ich den? auf was muss man aufpassen?

LG

----------

## Necoro

MPD ist der "music player daemon". D.h. das ist nicht die GUI, die für das Abspielen verantwortlich ist, wie bei 90% der anderen Software, sondern ein Daemon. Der läuft im Hintergrund und verbraucht so gut wie keinen RAM (1.2 MB bei mir) und normalerweise* auch gegen 0% CPU.

Um den zu bedienen gibt es denn tonnenweise Clients - sowohl für die Konsole als auch als komplette GUI. Wenn man will kann man auch x davon parallel laufen lassen  :Very Happy:  (zB um die GUIs zu vergleichen und die passende zu finden).

Eine Installationsanleitung findest du hier: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Install#Gentoo_Install_Procedure

Als Clients ... kannst du dir mal sonata (klein, fein), gmpc (schon mächtiger, den benutze ich) oder ario (versucht vom Aussehen her an Amarok anzuknüpfen) anschauen  :Smile: . Ein eix -S mpd zeigt dir aber auch noch zig andere.

Oh - und btw: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Productivity_Applications_for_Xfce

*): In seltenen Fällen zieht MPD auf einmal CPU (~20%) ... meistens hilft pausieren und wieder starten. Wahrscheinlich Probleme beim buffering.

----------

## b3cks

Hier mal meine Empfehlungen. Einige wurden schon genannt.

 *Quote:*   

> * Filme schauen -> mplayer bzw. gnome-mplayer
> 
> * Bilder anschauen -> Ristretto (Außer du willst richtig Bilder verwalten. Dafür gibt es aber auch etwaiges.)
> 
> * Ein Editor -> SciTE (Falls du einen gut anpassbaren Editor suchst mit vielen Funktionen.)
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin Musiker:
> 
> * gibt es so etwas wie ein Metronom, oder ein Stimmgerät unter Linux? (Gratis?)

  

```
$ eix metronom

* media-sound/kmetronome

     Available versions:  (4) (~)0.10.0

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal}

     Homepage:            http://kmetronome.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         MIDI based metronome using ALSA sequencer
```

 (ungetestet)

Bezüglich Nero:

Wie schon empfohlen "emerge nero" Du wirst da die Nero-EULA zustimmen müssen. Es wird dann ein rpm installiert, Key eingeben und damit ist es einsatzbereit. (da brauchst du wirklich nichts von einer CD installieren! es sei denn du magst es kompliziert  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Als lightweight Brennprogramm reicht auch meist xfburn aus.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

wie muss ich den MPD konfigurieren, dass er auch meine Musik von der externen Festplatte akzeptiert? Oder geht das überhaupt nicht?

LG Roland

----------

## Necoro

Einen Link in das Musik-Verzeichnis setzen, dass du für MPD konfiguriert hast. Danach die Musik-DB updaten.

Also angenommen, dass /var/lib/mpd/music das Musik-Verzeichnis ist, und /mnt/ext deine externe Platte:

```

ln -s /mnt/ext /var/lib/mpd/music/extern

mpc update

```

(Letzteres mit jedem beliebigem Client deiner Wahl ... also nicht zwingend mit mpc  :Smile: )

Das Update solltest du machen wannimmer du deine Platte an- und abstöpselst. Den Link sollte es reichen einmal anzulegen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

war jetzt auf urlaub und hatte kein internet.

folgendes Problem:

Das sind die Meldungen wenn ich versuche mpd zu starten:

```
$ mpd

log: problem opening log file "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log" (config line 37) for wriging

Abgebrochen

# mpd

listen: Failed to listen on localhost (line 69): Address already in use

Abgebrochen
```

was mach ich da falsch?

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

hallo,

ich hab die mpd.conf noch mal durchgearbeitet.

Wenn ich mit

```
# mpd --kill

# mpd
```

starte kommt folgende zeile:

failed to stat music directory "/var/lib/mpd/music/Musik": Permission denied

die Rechte müssten aber da sein:

```
# ls -al /var/lib/mpd/music/

insgesamt 8

drwxr-xr-x 2 mpd  audio 4096 21. Aug 15:39 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 mpd  root  4096 22. Aug 17:44 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0 29. Jul 21:22 .keep_media-sound_mpd-0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 21. Aug 15:39 Musik -> /media/Musik/Musik
```

die Lieder, die in dem Ordner einzeln liegen haben die Rechte:

-rwx------ 2 roland root

und die Ordner:

drwx------ 1 roland root

Was kann man da noch machen?

wenn ich

```
$ ario update
```

starte zeigt er mir nix an, 0 Lieder

LG Roland

----------

## firefly

wie schauen die rechte von /media/Musik/ bzw. /media/Musik/Musik aus?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo

/media/Musik/

drwx------  1 roland root 16384 14. Aug 20:55 Musik

/media/Musik/Musik

drwx------ 1 roland root 1048576  2. Jul 18:50 Musik

liegt das daran, weil die Gruppe mpd keine Rechte hat?

Wenn ja, wie löse ich das?

LG Roland

----------

